# Logan 945 Decent Lathe?



## Pontiac Freak (May 15, 2012)

I found a Logan 945 and havent went and looked at it yet, comes with some tooling and is supposed to run.  Buy is asking $500 for it.  Anybody have one of these or run one?  Are they a decent machine or not worth the time and effort?

Any input would be appreciated


Thanks!


----------



## AR1911 (May 15, 2012)

Logan is good stuff, comparable to the South Bends, and aimed at the same market in their day. My first lathe was a Logan 9x17, and it was a fine machine. I'm still not sure why I sold it, but the buyer was delighted to get it and it went to a good home <sniff>.  Some prefer the Logans for having tapered roller bearings on the spindle where SB has pain bearings (Steel on cast iron).
All the usual things apply as regards to checking for wear.
Scott Logan still supports these lathes through is website and a Yahoo group.  You can check the model chart for info on the 945.
Also, Scott will sell you a manual and parts list for about $25, money well spent.


----------



## Pkranger71 (Nov 4, 2012)

As AR1911 said, Logan is good stuff.  I have a model 200 that I have been very pleased with. Yes, Scott still supports and sells parts for the lathes, though some of the prices may shock you :rofl: but in a pinch its nice to know you can purchase a needed part without scouring ebay, craigslist ect.

Matt


----------

